
Show HN: Block read receipts and typing indicators on Facebook Messenger - raphaelrk
https://unread.chat
======
raphaelrk
Hey all!

Just tossed up [https://unread.chat](https://unread.chat)

It's a chrome extension that blocks read receipts and typing indicators on
messenger

The goal is to make it less stressful to check messages. I find myself not
reading threads at all because of the read bubbles, and think this'll help
improve my response rate.

It was a quick project, only ~40 lines of code. The security-conscious can
install it from source! [https://github.com/raphaelrk/messenger-
lowkey](https://github.com/raphaelrk/messenger-lowkey)

------
Roccan
This is amazing, thank you. Would there be a firefox version?

------
kieranbro
wow. this is amazing

